# 457 tuberculosis, need help



## rameshuow (Oct 25, 2013)

hai, i was applied for 457 visa on shore,
At first i downloaded health forms, it shows that me and my wife need chest xray. We went to radiology centre and completed the medicals, 

Now the present online status showing that my wifes medicals finalised and for me it is showing that chest x ray needed,

when, i try to download the health forms again for me, it shows that 
i need another test,
it shows that 
*603 Chest clinic investigation on current state of tuberculosis Referred*

So what this means,,,pls help me


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

You need to attend a doctor at your own cost to see if you have active TB.


----------



## rameshuow (Oct 25, 2013)

thank you shel,

So, it means they asked me to do routine check, right,
Or they they found any thing wrong with my xray

and one more thing is, when i went to radiology to discuss abuot this, they told that, every thing is ok and they told that they did every thing, but the visa staus showing like above mentioned, very frustrated,

When will i get case officer to my case....after applying


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

If doctor said its ok you shall not worry.
It looks to me they saw some irregularity (something probably totally irrelevant) and now just want to make sure it is not related to tuberculosis.
You'll be fine...don't worry...


----------



## rameshuow (Oct 25, 2013)

thak you for u r reply,

i got a letter states that,

the chest xray revealed ann abnormolity which may indicate past exposure to t.b,

what this means, 
will it effect my visa....
any one got refusal due to this,

pls reply me


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

If you have active TB it will mean refusal. This is why you need to go for further tests. What else does the letter say?


----------



## rameshuow (Oct 25, 2013)

hai,

the letter says that, a chest clinic will contact me for further tests,


----------



## enigmatic_vishy (May 31, 2012)

Refer this post for more details around this topic - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/154883-visa-application-tuberculosis.html


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

rameshuow said:


> hai, the letter says that, a chest clinic will contact me for further tests,


Plz do update about your next stage regarding further medical exam. My chest x-ray was referred on 11/11 and further chest review is needed. So far i have not been contacted and do nothing but waiting coz i was advised not to call them.


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello,

The Australia visa medical officers take any occurrence of TB very seriously.
My dad is 72 and had probably incurred TB god knows many years ago and it left a dead patch on his lung which is harmless.

When he visited me last year, we had applied for a long term visa and they noticed the patch.
He was referred to additional tests. They call you to a DIAC registered hospital near your hometown and take sputum samples every day for 5 days.
The samples are then tested over time to see if there is any active growth of TB bacteria. if nothing is seen they are happy and they will grant the visa.

My dad got his visa after 5 months BUT the imp thing for us was that HE GOT it in the end.

So IMO if you are not TB active but had it some time back then go for the additional tests and things should trun out good though it will take a lot of time.

Abhijit



VincentDo said:


> Plz do update about your next stage regarding further medical exam. My chest x-ray was referred on 11/11 and further chest review is needed. So far i have not been contacted and do nothing but waiting coz i was advised not to call them.


----------



## rameshuow (Oct 25, 2013)

hi,
i visited a chest physician yesterday, He confirmed that, no further tests needed.
No TB. waiting for visa


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

rameshuow said:


> hi, i visited a chest physician yesterday, He confirmed that, no further tests needed. No TB. waiting for visa


Thanks for ur update! It's good to hear you got it cleared in abt 3 weeks. U might gor ur grant very soon
May i ask if they did any test during ur visit or just a chat with a doctor? 
For some reason, i've not been called. No idea if i can get it cleared by this Xmas.


----------



## rameshuow (Oct 25, 2013)

hi,
i visited a chest physician on 2-12-2013, He confirmed that, no further tests needed.
No TB. waiting for visa;;;

how much time it will take to grant visa,,,,,,,,,,,
by the way my online status still not changed,,,,,,,,,,,,,
fingers crossedd.....


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

Good on you! 
I just visited a doctor at clinic today (exactly 5 weeks from medical referral). The doctor told me everything is okay and no further tests needed. Feeling relieved 
Waitin' for the grant now. Not sure how long it;s gonna take

Have you got any update since you got it cleared? Cheers!


----------



## rameshuow (Oct 25, 2013)

hai, i want to update my status and my story is still going on

To day ichecked my online status,
it shows that 
*610 Pulmonologist's report ..................................Required*

So what this means,,,pls help me...


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Pulmonologist means a chest specialist. Seems your report has now reached and is being assessed by doctors. Once they are okay with it, they will update it as "received" and thus " no further medicals required". You will have to wait and watch. thanks!



rameshuow said:


> hai, i want to update my status and my story is still going on
> 
> To day ichecked my online status,
> it shows that
> ...


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

rameshuow said:


> hai, i want to update my status and my story is still going on
> 
> To day ichecked my online status,
> it shows that
> ...


If the doctor said everything was fine and no further tests required, you needn't be concerned. All you need to do is to follow up with the clinic to make sure the medical has been finalized and sent to DIBP. Mine was cleared a day after doctor's verdict. 
Sure you'll be fine. Just a matter of time.


----------



## rameshuow (Oct 25, 2013)

thank you for replies,


----------



## rameshuow (Oct 25, 2013)

hi friends,

I am in frustation, I dont know what to do , now.........

I was applied for visa, only for three months contract (Nov 1 to jan 31).
I will get extention of six months after this, But still I did not get the visa, Can i get my visa desicion before 31 jan, Because, I need to apply for visa again.....

My status is as below,,,,,,,,

502 Chest X-ray Examination ………………………………………Completed Illawarra Radiology Group
603 Chest clinic investigation on current state of tuberculosis….Completed Illawarra Radiology Group
610 Pulmonologist's report…………………………………………..Required.

Please suggest me, regarding this.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

DIBP are running on a skeleton staff right now. It is the first day back after new year but it is still the middle of the summer when lots take leave. 

You have a complex application due to your medical history and you wont be able to rush the process. 

Why would you need to apply for the visa again? I don't fully understand your post.


----------



## rameshuow (Oct 25, 2013)

hi shel,
my present job contract is up to jan 31.
l will get job extention, ater that.


----------



## rameshuow (Oct 25, 2013)

hi, 
i want update my status,

i contacted the chest clinic they told me that they sent a report to medibank health solutions.

Then, i contacted the medibank they are saying that they did not received any thing from clinic and they need a report from the chest clinic......

Now, iam sitting silently and waiting..


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

rameshuow said:


> hi,
> i want update my status,
> 
> i contacted the chest clinic they told me that they sent a report to medibank health solutions.
> ...


Hi rameshuow,

Kindly can you share the status of your case now, what happened to your pulmonologist report, is it submitted and your medicals are cleared, as I have a old history of TB so I am also going through the same phase, After my medicals I just got a call from the hospital today informing me about getting refereed to a pulmonologist, so I have to go and visit him and most probably he will send the pulmonologist report just like it was asked from you..


----------



## rameshuow (Oct 25, 2013)

hai friend,

My reports was sent to diac. and my visa was granted.
All the best....


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

rameshuow said:


> hai friend,
> 
> My reports was sent to diac. and my visa was granted.
> All the best....


Hi, 

CAn you please share your timelines. 

Thanks


----------



## justaguy79 (Jun 23, 2015)

HI , 

How much is the timeline .


----------

